# D-limonene based homemade degreaser



## A&J

Has anyone ever made their own D-limonene based homemade degreaser or cleaner? 

I have 0,5l of orange based D-limonene at home. After reading a bit online I found that if you mix it at 3-7% with water it can be used as a multipurpose cleaner? 

Any thoughts or experience in this?


----------



## steelghost

Only that it's an oily liquid, I don't know if it's miscible with water or if you'd need some sort of emulsifier to stop separating out.

Edit: http://www.ppiatlanta.com/pdfs/DataSheets/D-Limonene- uses.pdf



> Aqueous systems incorporating d-Limonene, surfactants, and water are especially popular for
> economic and environmental benefits. Levels of 3%-7% d-Limonene with surfactants
> (ethoxylated alcohols, glycol ethers, ethoxylated amines) are common for all-purpose cleaners.
> Generally these formulas take a 2:1 ratio to emulsify d-Limonene at these levels (e.g. 10% dLimonene,
> 5% surfactants, balance water). The addition of EDTA (chelates) to tie up metals, and
> phosphates (builders) such as STPP, TKPP, and metasilicates will contribute to the balance of
> the emulsion and probably significantly improve the overall effectiveness of the cleaner. These
> various ingredients can be adjusted to raise the pH to the desired level and improve chances of
> creating a stable "non-separating" formula. The 3%-7% d-Limonene level is effective on medium
> weight grease, oil, carbon and road film. It is an excellent whitewall tire cleaner in the
> concentrate form


----------

